# Alpaca eyez



## Gammie (Dec 29, 2018)

im needing help my alpaca has a blue haze on part of her eye what should i do   i. new at this so any help appreciated


----------



## Bruce (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm not familiar with such things, maybe @secuono can help? She's had alpacas longer than I have.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 29, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us, though I'm sorry there's an issue that brought you here. @luvmypets also has alpacas and may be able to offfer advice. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry you are having problems...I can't  give you your needed answers, but someone  will jump in to help you. Welcome to the site from Florida, really nice people here and lots of information....


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 29, 2018)

Can you show a picture? It may be she just scratched it on something.


----------



## secuono (Dec 29, 2018)

Possible cataract. 
Seems to be common in 5+ yr olds, at least most I inquired about had them.


----------

